# How long did it take for your application to be approved?



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

I know that my school has to confirm with the NR that I'm legit. I put in my application on halloween. Still waiting for it to be approved. How long does it typically take?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 9, 2009)

mine took over a month. my school sucks.

but i've heard alot of people who said theres took a week or so


----------



## Pyromedic (Nov 9, 2009)

oh it took me about 2 months. :/ but thats just because i met an error so I would say about a good month.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang. A month! I really don't want to wait that long. But I guess it gives me more time to study. Wanted to test while it was all still fresh in my mind. Our instructor worked hard to prepare us for nationals. Did you call your school or just wait?


----------



## Pyromedic (Nov 9, 2009)

wait, your school cant do much to get certified. NREMT is fast, the state is not so much.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

Pyromedic said:


> wait, your school cant do much to get certified. NREMT is fast, the state is not so much.



What? I'm a little confused on what you mean.

I'm waiting on the school to confirm with nationals the legitimacy of my application to them. Once confirmed, my application will be accepted and I can then schedule my testing date for Nationals.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 9, 2009)

bunkie said:


> What? I'm a little confused on what you mean.
> 
> I'm waiting on the school to confirm with nationals the legitimacy of my application to them. Once confirmed, my application will be accepted and I can then schedule my testing date for Nationals.



I think he (?) means that once they get your paperwork from the school, they'll have you approved pretty quickly. But state offices tend to be slower to approve you once you have NREMT, at least in my experience. 

Mine took maybe two weeks at most. But other people in my class said it took them much longer, so go figure.


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 9, 2009)

our instructor had us all register with like 4-6 weeks left in the course. when we finished the course, it was ready, thats all i know. dunno if it took 6 days or 6 weeks


----------



## EMTim (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine was ready the day after I turned in all my internship paperwork..

Get on your school to get it done.


----------



## sbp7993 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine was pretty quick. I think it was within a few days. Maybe try and contact your school and figure out if they received your verification request.


----------



## Luno (Nov 11, 2009)

National registry is really quick, the WA State Application makes molasses in winter look like NASCAR...


----------



## ctdummy (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya NREMT is quick but they do not receive payment from the school, instead the school applies at NREMT for you, pays your states dept of health, the DoH pays the NREMT when they feel like it..... it is a horrible wait but you should be able to check up on the status on the NREMT site under application process I think. Use this time to study!


----------



## bunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Luno said:


> National registry is really quick, the WA State Application makes molasses in winter look like NASCAR...



:lol: Yeah. Still waiting on my WA state :glare: They said around thanksgiving but I'm sure with the holiday I'm pushing closer to December. 
My NR was finally approved just the other day, but a few others in my class that submitted theirs later then mine still dont have their approvals. Then the testing site at my campus was closed down so I have to go up into your neighborhood luno for my test. Pearson in Renton?



ctdummy said:


> Ya NREMT is quick but they do not receive payment from the school, instead the school applies at NREMT for you, pays your states dept of health, the DoH pays the NREMT when they feel like it..... it is a horrible wait but you should be able to check up on the status on the NREMT site under application process I think. Use this time to study!



I paid on the NREMT site.


----------



## Luno (Nov 13, 2009)

In WA state, you pay the NREMT fee, as it is separate from the WA state examination.


----------



## Luno (Nov 13, 2009)

Is the site on Ft. Lewis closed?  I did my recert there in June...  I wasn't aware of Pearson in Renton... Anyway, you might want to drop your application off at Tri-Med while you're there.  They are based out of Kent, just off E. Valley.  If you're going for King County certification, you're going to be in for a long wait, it takes 45-60 days on average for Olympia to "process" your application.  That's after it leaves the employer, and KCEMS' hands.  Best of luck, and pm me if you have any questions about Tri-Med...


----------



## bunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Luno said:


> Is the site on Ft. Lewis closed?  I did my recert there in June...  I wasn't aware of Pearson in Renton... Anyway, you might want to drop your application off at Tri-Med while you're there.  They are based out of Kent, just off E. Valley.  If you're going for King County certification, you're going to be in for a long wait, it takes 45-60 days on average for Olympia to "process" your application.  That's after it leaves the employer, and KCEMS' hands.  Best of luck, and pm me if you have any questions about Tri-Med...



We're on the same wave length. Was going to do that very thing, swing by and drop it off while I was up there. I'm for pierce county certs. 
Fort Lewis has been having tons of trouble keeping their contractors that run the computer labs and things of the sort there at stone. It was a constant on and off while I was at school there. They finally had them back, then today when I went in to schedule they were gone for good. Apparently right now, they wont be back for quite a while. I'm still vague on the details, no one has a straight answer. The next closest testing centers were Centralia, who were full and Renton. Then it's Yakima. Yeah right. 
I did have questions about Tri-Med, PM'ing you now.


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 15, 2009)

The whole process from getting verified by school to taking the test to getting skills verified took a week.  Thankfully, my school and the state didn't mess around.


----------

